# check out our new improved line of suncare



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey guys and gals, I don't usually advertise or try to flog our wears, however, I think we have something good here!
our family business has been making natural skin care products for well over 20 years, after trials and a few failures, The suncare line of natural products has finally been perfected!
If your a ginger kid like my brother and sister, then you don't take to the sun well at all, well here it is, 
natural sun care and burn aids from Cloud Nine Naturally, check it out. this stuff works, I burnt something terrible this past weekend enjoying a cold refreshment and having the tough skin I thought I had...maybe it was my stubborn ways to not wear sunscreen played a part in all of it, but, I was red like Inor from a discussion with resistor, and burnt all to hell! I put the burn aid on and within a day, my burn turned to a nice copper. now I'm ballin like David Hasselhoff singing karaoke in a Japanese night club! Link is posted below, if the link doesn't work, try cloud9naturally.com
Enjoy your summer folks, she's gonna be a hot one!

Cloud9Naturally


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

There are some facts about the sun and skin that should be stated here.

1. once you are sunburned the damage to you skin is done - not just the burn, you can recover from that - the deep cells that generate new skin are damaged by UV A and B with any exposure that is enough to burn or even tan your skin. Nothing can repair that damage. There are lots of things that can make the surface burns feel better but the long term effects cannot be reversed.

Check your sunscreen to make sure it protects against both A and B UV light and limit your exposure. Skin cancer and melanoma are on the rise. Those who need the most protection are individuals with fair to light skin and light colored eyes.

"Aftercare" products make you feel better but they cannot repair the deep damage that has already been done. So don't burn! Enjoy your time outdoors but protect yourself. UV radiation is what kept life in the oceans before there was an ozone layer. That ozone layer protects us to a great degree but not completely. UV radiation sterilizes life by destroying the bonds of DNA. It makes a great water treatment for drinking water but it will destroy the cells that are exposed to it over time.


----------

